# Idle BSODs on 3700x



## ReD-EyeD (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm in dire need of a solution or direction to what to do with my problem. Sorry if it's a long post, but I'm trying to do my best providing as much info as possible.

I'm getting random BSODs during idle or low load stuff like watching youtube or fast scrolling pages. It can happen randomly from a few times a day to once per three day.
The system is: Ryzen 3700x, Asus tuf x470-plus gaming, RAM Kingston HyperX HX432C18FB2K2/16 32gb (https://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/HX432C18FB2K2_16.pdf), Thermaltake Smart 750w 85+ gold, gtx 1070

Bsods range a lot, but most of them are IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL, KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE or DRIVER_OVERRAN_STACK_BUFFER specifying ntoskrnl.exe, ntkrnlmp.exe or amdppm

What I already did:

Reinstalled Windows twice (one bsod happened during one of the installs)
Temps are never higher than 80 for cpu and 75 for gpu
Using the latest bios
Using the latest chipset drivers (tried both versions from AMD and from Asus sites)
Reinstalled and tried multiple versions of GPU drivers, used DDU
Played with ram voltages a bit
Calculated Ryzen RAM timings and tried them, instant bsod
Tried XMP off and on
Tried different RAM speeds
Updated and reinstalled different versions of network and sound cards
Ran chkdsk, sfc scan, driver verifier and other windows tools
Ran memtest86+ a few times overnight. 2 times no errors in 10 hours (at least 4 passes) and 1 time a small amount of errors on the 5th pass
Here is the latest minidump: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1RJZE2Y7-H3Daa6G1TnSFGke_VfJHTEZP

Feel-craft:
Almost never crashes on load or during heavier games. Goes through Cinebench, RealBench and other lighter benchmarks.
Prime95 shows error 5 seconds into the test saying this: _FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4 Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file. _and 2-3 threads stops doing the test. Don't know if it's connected or not.
I may be wrong here, but somehow it felt more stable on 2133 ram than on the default, but still did bsod on idle on the next day. Default ram voltage is 1.2, but I tried going to 1.35 and it also felt more stable, but once again I'm not sure if it's true as bsods are very random in nature.

I don't know what to do now. I need a tech Dr. House to solve this. Please, ask questions if I missed something important to mention.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Bsods at random on idle has been ram


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Mar 30, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Bsods at random on idle has been ram


Can this be connected to prime95 errors and some lighter games crashing (as in closing instantly without any error)?


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 30, 2020)

Could a RAM issue. 

I try to do the most basic TSing first before messing around with other settings. Sometimes simple is the best way to go about it.

First, I'd reset the BIOS to default settings. After that, I'd test one stick of RAM by itself and see how things run. Run the system for a while. If you get a BSOD, then swap RAM sticks and test the other one by itself. If you don't get a BSOD after a long period of testing, then swap RAM sticks and run the other one by itself to see if it throws out any BSODs or not.


----------



## birdie (Mar 30, 2020)

Looks like a memory issue to me. Run memtest86 for an hour from a USB flash drive and see if it's OK.

Also try reseating your RAM sticks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 30, 2020)

ReD-EyeD said:


> Can this be connected to prime95 errors and some lighter games crashing (as in closing instantly without any error)?



Yes but to sit idle and crash says ram.

Ive experienced this before all the way back to the xp days.



neatfeatguy said:


> Could a RAM issue.
> 
> I try to do the most basic TSing first before messing around with other settings. Sometimes simple is the best way to go about it.
> 
> First, I'd reset the BIOS to default settings. After that, I'd test one stick of RAM by itself and see how things run. Run the system for a while. If you get a BSOD, then swap RAM sticks and test the other one by itself. If you don't get a BSOD after a long period of testing, then swap RAM sticks and run the other one by itself to see if it throws out any BSODs or not.



If it wasn't crashing I'd have him update the bios.


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Mar 30, 2020)

birdie said:


> Looks like a memory issue to me. Run memtest86 for an hour from a USB flash drive and see if it's OK.
> 
> Also try reseating your RAM sticks.


I did ran memtest86+ from an USB as I mentioned before. Two times it went fine for 4 passes and another time there were errors on the 5th one.


http://imgur.com/lZo5Dx5


I'm also concerned about prime95 instantly turning off 1-2 cores before them reaching 100% load



eidairaman1 said:


> If it wasn't crashing I'd have him update the bios.


I have the latest bios already


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 30, 2020)

ReD-EyeD said:


> I did ran memtest86+ from an USB as I mentioned before. Two times it went fine for 4 passes and another time there were errors on the 5th one.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/lZo5Dx5
> ...



Replace the ram


----------



## birdie (Mar 30, 2020)

If you had errors at least once it indicates your memory is faulty. Increasing RAM voltage might or might not help you. Try safer frequencies/timings anyways. Start with something basic, like 2666MHz.

In a perfect world memtest86 must produce no errors if you run it for 24 hours straight (that's rarely necessary as a single pass usually reveals something is wrong).

In theory your CPU might be faulty instead but I've no idea how to test it. You could probably check it using OCCT Perestroika. I've never had CPU errors in my entire life, so again I've no idea.


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Mar 30, 2020)

@eidairaman1 @birdie
Sadly, it's quite hard to get new ram during this quarantine.
How likely it's a ram problem? I read some things about early ryzens having problems with some of their cores or something. Also wondered about mobo not being properly optimized for gen3 and other things. And if it's ram then what should I aim for?


----------



## R0H1T (Mar 30, 2020)

Are you undervolting your RAM? I usually run them like that when I'm not overlocking the memory, or both at times


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Mar 30, 2020)

R0H1T said:


> Are you undervolting your RAM? I usually run them like that when I'm not overlocking the memory, or both at times


No, 1.2 is it's default. I did try upping it to 1.35 and it still bsoded


----------



## kingkongtol (Mar 30, 2020)

i have suggestion, based on my aorus b450 pro, r5 3600, vgen tsunami-x 32GB kit @3600, and rx vega 64, i also got random bsod at first, tried your lists already, updated windows and still got bsod, another day when i unplugged my xbox controller and never plug it again, i realize bsod never appear, maybe you can check which usb device triggered the bsod or another hardware, sometimes monitoring software can be a bsod trigger
with overclocked ram, you may re-tune your voltage, especially your soc voltage, until you got stable system with lowest voltage, then add 1 level higher voltage for stability

edit: this amd bsod thing makes me crazy, i must swap all my mechanical hdd with ssd


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Mar 30, 2020)

kingkongtol said:


> i have suggestion, based on my aorus b450 pro, r5 3600, vgen tsunami-x 32GB kit @3600, and rx vega 64, i also got random bsod at first, tried your lists already, updated windows and still got bsod, another day when i unplugged my xbox controller and never plug it again, i realize bsod never appear, maybe you can check which usb device triggered the bsod or another hardware, sometimes monitoring software can be a bsod trigger
> with overclocked ram, you may re-tune your voltage, especially your soc voltage, until you got stable system with lowest voltage, then add 1 level higher voltage for stability


Thank you for the suggestion, but I doubt that it's a problem here. All I have now is razer mouse and keyboard which I already downgraded from synapsis 3 to 2 as a test and all bsods point to other stuff like ntoskrnl, ntkrnlmp or amdppm.


----------



## R0H1T (Mar 30, 2020)

ReD-EyeD said:


> No, 1.2 is it's default. I did try upping it to 1.35 and it still bsoded


Perhaps I missed it but did the system run stable at default setting i.e. everything at default including CPU, RAM, Windows basically anything that can be tweaked?


----------



## kingkongtol (Mar 30, 2020)

ReD-EyeD said:


> Thank you for the suggestion, but I doubt that it's a problem here. All I have now is razer mouse and keyboard which I already downgraded from synapsis 3 to 2 as a test and all bsods point to other stuff like ntoskrnl, ntkrnlmp or amdppm.


yeah, i didnt think it was my xbox controller, but bsods never happen again after i unplug it 

edit: you can also try set power mode in windows to performance, and always update your windows, its free


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Mar 30, 2020)

R0H1T said:


> Perhaps I missed it but did the system run stable at default setting i.e. everything at default including CPU, RAM, Windows basically anything that can be tweaked?


If the system was stable at defaults I wouldn't had this much headache. For now it seems a bit more stable at lower ram speed than on absolute default, but I still can't run prime95.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 30, 2020)

ReD-EyeD said:


> Thank you for the suggestion, but I doubt that it's a problem here. All I have now is razer mouse and keyboard which I already downgraded from synapsis 3 to 2 as a test and all bsods point to other stuff like ntoskrnl, ntkrnlmp or amdppm.



It's most likely not the problem, but I absolutely hate the Synapse software for Razer. The software was buggy and caused other issues when I used one of their mouses (that actually completely failed around the time the warranty ended) I had to uninstall and clean the registry of the Synapse software to eliminate the issues I was running into.

Based on things you've done and the MemTest86+ that eventually had errors - issue right now is pointing to the RAM. You need to pinpoint the problem by either testing each stick of RAM by itself or using completely different RAM. If one stick of the RAM is good and the other is bad, you can run the system with just the one good stick of RAM until you can get it replaced or returned to the manufacture for a replacement set.


----------



## R0H1T (Mar 30, 2020)

Well if everything's at default then RAM looks like the culprit. You can try an RMA or perhaps get in touch with the manufacturer given the long turnaround times right now.


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Mar 30, 2020)

neatfeatguy said:


> It's most likely not the problem, but I absolutely hate the Synapse software for Razer. The software was buggy and caused other issues when I used one of their mouses (that actually completely failed around the time the warranty ended) I had to uninstall and clean the registry of the Synapse software to eliminate the issues I was running into.
> 
> Based on things you've done and the MemTest86+ that eventually had errors - issue right now is pointing to the RAM. You need to pinpoint the problem by either testing each stick of RAM by itself or using completely different RAM. If one stick of the RAM is good and the other is bad, you can run the system with just the one good stick of RAM until you can get it replaced or returned to the manufacture for a replacement set.


Oh you don't need to tell me about how bad Synapse is, I absolutely agree. Had millions of problems with it as well.
Thank you for the answers, I'll do what you just said. Should I also run the memtest overnight on a single plank?


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 30, 2020)

ReD-EyeD said:


> Oh you don't need to tell me about how bad Synapse is, I absolutely agree. Had millions of problems with it as well.
> Thank you for the answers, I'll do what you just said. Should I also run the memtest overnight on a single plank?



Just use your computer as you normally would with one stick of RAM in it. If you still experience crashes, then swap out for the other stick of RAM and see how that one functions.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 30, 2020)

ReD-EyeD said:


> @eidairaman1 @birdie
> Sadly, it's quite hard to get new ram during this quarantine.
> How likely it's a ram problem? I read some things about early ryzens having problems with some of their cores or something. Also wondered about mobo not being properly optimized for gen3 and other things. And if it's ram then what should I aim for?


Tell tell sign of a crashing on idle and then you having errors during memory test.

 I've experienced the same thing and been down the same road you have this is all I'm going to say on it do what you want


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Mar 30, 2020)

neatfeatguy said:


> Just use your computer as you normally would with one stick of RAM in it. If you still experience crashes, then swap out for the other stick of RAM and see how that one functions.


Ok, I will. I'll post here in a few days then with an outcome. Hopefully you guys will be around  Thanks again!


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 30, 2020)

ReD-EyeD said:


> I did ran memtest86+ from an USB as I mentioned before. Two times it went fine for 4 passes and another time there were errors on the 5th one.
> 
> I'm also concerned about prime95 instantly turning off 1-2 cores before them reaching 100% load



1.  Memory is a fail, replace it.

2.  When installing new, check manual for proper slots to be used.

3.  Consult the various 3700x RAM troubleshooting threads

4.  Skip P95 ... not really useful for modern processors.

5.  Run memtest 86+ overnight

6.  Run RoG real Bench Benchmark (8 minutes) uhaving only necessary components connected ... UIf it passes run the stress test for 2 - 4 hours depending on what comfort level you want.   RoG RB is a multitasking real world application based test that, in my experience, detect errors that 24 hour P95 stable configurations miss.



John Naylor said:


> 1.  Memory is a fail, replace it.
> 
> 2.  When installing new, check manual for proper slots to be used.
> 
> ...



Note Amazon Prime Deliveries have been running 5 - 11 days ... dunno if it's them or their shipper.  So make sure to ask what shipper they using and how long it takes


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Mar 30, 2020)

@John Naylor thank you for the answer
2. Yeah, had problem with it before. It's A2-B2-A1-B1 for this board
3. There are so many problems though and random solutions like disabling core scaling and such didn't work for me, I tried most of it
6. I ran it for 30 min and didn't had problems, guess I'll try it for 3 hours, but as I said it has never bsoded on heavy load, only during idle or low tasks like youtube

Also what ram should I aim for? Just the QVL list? Because I saw a lot of posts from people with exactly same problem and it didn't help them switching to the QVL ones. Is there some kind of fool-proof option?


----------



## basco (Mar 31, 2020)

the 5th test in memtest is the hardest of all thats why i just run this test in loops.


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Mar 31, 2020)

basco said:


> the 5th test in memtest is the hardest of all thats why i just run this test in loops.


Is there a reason to run 1-4 then if I leave it for the night? Should I just loop it too?


----------



## basco (Mar 31, 2020)

if ya know it has errors in test nr.5 then yes if ya change some timings or mhz on the ram i would loop test 5 and if ya get it stable then run all test 1 x as safety.


----------



## Calmmo (Mar 31, 2020)

Try each stick of ram solo, figure which one is causing the trouble, so far it sounds like bad ram so it's likely one of them won't be causing any issues


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Mar 31, 2020)

So first stick bsoded 2 times with DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION and SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION blaming ntoskrnl.exe and amdppm.sys

Trying out the second one


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 31, 2020)

Its the ram, replace it and press on


----------



## spectatorx (Mar 31, 2020)

Do you also get random freezes, hard locks? If yes then i have a bad news for you.


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Mar 31, 2020)

spectatorx said:


> Do you also get random freezes, hard locks? If yes then i have a bad news for you.


What exactly? Pinpointing the problem would be very good news to me, actually.


----------



## spectatorx (Mar 31, 2020)

First confirm if you have random freezes/system hangs?


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Mar 31, 2020)

spectatorx said:


> First confirm if you have random freezes/system hangs?


That's a vague description, but I guess? These aren't exactly long freezes or hangs, more like fast crashes.


----------



## Voluman (Mar 31, 2020)

What is your system drive? If ssd, m.2, are there any chance for a Kingston A400?
What is your soc voltage?


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Mar 31, 2020)

Voluman said:


> What is your system drive? If ssd, m.2, are there any chance for a Kingston A400?
> What is your soc voltage?


It's m.2 Samsung evo 860
Secondary KINGSTON SHSS37A480G (never had problems with it on the previous setup)
and third is some old ass seagate hdd

SoC voltage is on auto, never changed it


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 31, 2020)

ReD-EyeD said:


> @John Naylor thank you for the answer
> 2. Yeah, had problem with it before. It's A2-B2-A1-B1 for this board
> 3. There are so many problems though and random solutions like disabling core scaling and such didn't work for me, I tried most of it
> 6. I ran it for 30 min and didn't had problems, guess I'll try it for 3 hours, but as I said it has never bsoded on heavy load, only during idle or low tasks like youtube
> ...



I have never looked at a QVL list.    It does help to use a upper tier RAM set as the profit margin allows more time and money for testing ... and they do want to keep their reputation.  From the 90s till the and of DDR3, Mushkin was the go to option for those wanting the best quality kits, folks were hitting 1.94 volts with their overclocks which was a lot for the JEDEC spec was 1.5 (1.65 for XMP).   The DDR3-2400 CAS 10 set in my old box used the same chips as Corsair Vengeance Pro ... at least up to version 4.51 ... then they switched to a cheaper module and peeps adding a 2nd pair suffered from the mismatch.

Mushkin lost interest in DDR4 it would seem, still have products but they  rarely putout a shining starr so to speak and even then supplies are limited.  These days we general stick with the upper tier stuff (3200 CAS 16 or 3000 CAS 15but none with the silly huge heatsinks or RGB stuff ... Corsair vengeance LPX  like this.  Granted ... not many of our users (2D / 3D CAD, Video editing and gamers) do AMD builds given Intel's advantage in these areas.  But that CAD group also includes a segment that also doesn animation and rendering in which case they may have 9 Intel boxes for the CAD but they also have 1 box with AMD for the rendering and animation.






						Corsair Vengeance LPX 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) DDR4-3200 CL16 Memory
					






					pcpartpicker.com
				








						Corsair Vengeance LPX 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) DDR4-3000 CL15 Memory
					






					pcpartpicker.com
				




It's no secret that AMD builds have frequent issues with RAM in recent years .. and X570 has alleviated this to a significant extent.  My thinking is that the replacement set of RAM will be fine ... 

1.  Clean slots with a foam swab dipped in 90+% isoprophyl alcohol /wipe RAM contact points with same
2.  One installed (in correct slots), run memtest86+ **overnight** making sure both sticks in correct slots.   If it passes, sounds like you are on ya way problem free.
3.  If it doesn't pass, you have to determine ... is it a stick or is it a slot ?
  a) Place Stick 1 in primary slot and test for full cycle
  b) Place Stick 1 in secondary slot and test for full cycle
  c) Place Stick 2 in primary slot and test for full cycle
  d) Place Stick 2 in secondary slot and test for full cycle
You should now know which stick or which slot is problematic ... Since we started building PCs in early 90s, I'd say we have had about 1 in 15 instances of memory issues were because of a bad slot .. the other 14 times, it's a stick
4.  make sure you swap the entire set, not just 1 stick .... never buy or replace sticks 1 at a time ... always use ONLY what arrived in same package.


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Mar 31, 2020)

@John Naylor thank you for the detailed answer
Yeah, I understand the importance of the same package ram.
1) Will the system even post with the ram stick in the second slot? I remember it not posting if you use the secondary channel first.
2) What would be considered a pass? I used memtest86+ before for both sticks at the same time and 2 times they went through 5+ passes without an error and once with an error on pass 5. Should I run 8 passes? Some people said that 5th is the hardest one and it's fine to just cycle it.
3) Should I use multithreading or single thread for memtest?
4) Speccy doesn't see the ram model for some reason. I don't remember if it should or not though 



http://imgur.com/jjiGQ7v


----------



## spectatorx (Mar 31, 2020)

ReD-EyeD said:


> That's a vague description, but I guess? These aren't exactly long freezes or hangs, more like fast crashes.


Then i have a bad news for you, this particular ram+motherboard bundle for some reason will not work for you at all under any circumstances and unfortunately i'm telling that from experience.

I had the same, exactly same bsods like you have and freezes/system hangs/lockups on 2700x+x470 taichi ultimate+g.skill aegis ram. I replaced to new units of the same models literally every reasonable and unreasonable component in my pc to get rid off that and nothing helped. Also replaced with other models ram, psu, system drive... these problem were still occurring. Tried literally every single one option available in bios, contacted asrock Now i am on x570 taichi+3800x+patriot viper 4 memory and have none of these issues.

When you type into google "ryzen random freezes" you will find many similar cases on various generations of ryzen cpus and motherboards (b/x3xx, 4xx, 5xx). If you happen to have such issues on your particular setup there is no real fix to it except to replace whole set (cpu, motherboard and ram) to something different.

I'm sure people here will have problems to believe in it and will be questioning my EXPERIENCE but that's how it is. Ryzen and am4 platform are wonderful when they work good and stable but when you happen to have such issues it is almost impossible to narrow it and prove.

In my case i was able to get rid off some of freezes by disabling intel's wifi card but this is not a solution and is just a workaround as one of reasons to buy x470 taichi ultimate to me was built-in wifi. That was happening on both units of x470 taichi ultimate.

Freezes and bsods were not happening on borrowed from friend ryzen 1600 but was happening on both units of 2700x.

As i already said, this problem when happens is extremely difficult to narrow and prove. The only not-so-much of a solution is to replace whole build by slightly alternating every component, mainly cpu, motherboard and ram.

A little log from my situation back then:


Spoiler





__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/chsu02




Now on altered hardware i have no problems.


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Mar 31, 2020)

@spectatorx 
But as I said before I don't have freezes or black screens. Just normal bsods mostly pointing to some kind of memory corruption here and there.
I'm very confused now.


----------



## spectatorx (Mar 31, 2020)

ReD-EyeD said:


> @spectatorx
> But as I said before I don't have freezes or black screens. Just normal bsods mostly pointing to some kind of memory corruption here and there.
> I'm very confused now.


Initially when problems started to happen i was sure it is related to memory and it wasn't as i replaced ram with other model from QVL and problems were still happening. System freezes i narrowed to built-in wlan card so in your case may be not happening as your mobo doesn't have such module.

I recommend you to try different at least motherboard, preferably other motherboard and cpu.


----------



## Voluman (Mar 31, 2020)

ReD-EyeD said:


> SoC voltage is on auto, never changed it



Can you check it with hwinfo or aida, how much it is? I have a guess its around 1V, maybe you can test it with a bit plus voltage like 0.1V


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Apr 1, 2020)

Voluman said:


> Can you check it with hwinfo or aida, how much it is? I have a guess its around 1V, maybe you can test it with a bit plus voltage like 0.1V


Which one is soc voltage? I'm having a hard time finding it, sorry.
*-----*
Did the memtest86+ overnight and 8 full passes showed no errors on this single stick.
Then I loaded Windows and afk'ed for 10 minutes just to return to pc bsod showing IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL blaming ntoskrnl.exe and ntfs.sys

Feels like the lower the load the more frequently it bsods.

Edit:
I said it never freezes and it freezed randomly while watching a video.
For test purposes I unplugged HDD too.

What do I even do? I don't have money to just change the whole pc because of that...


----------



## spectatorx (Apr 1, 2020)

ReD-EyeD said:


> Which one is soc voltage? I'm having a hard time finding it, sorry.
> *-----*
> Did the memtest86+ overnight and 8 full passes showed no errors on this single stick.
> Then I loaded Windows and afk'ed for 10 minutes just to return to pc bsod showing IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL blaming ntoskrnl.exe and ntfs.sys
> ...


I already told you what to do: replace cpu and motherboard, preferably also ram, there is literally no other solution to that frigging hell. I went through it and i know how irritating that is, i also didn't have money to do things instantly, this hell in my case lasted over half of year until i finally threw all stuff i bought into shop's throat, and trust me, shop was far from helpful and willing to help me to diagnose my problems and replace parts.

Read my reddit thread i linked in previous post, you will see you are doing all the things i did.


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Apr 1, 2020)

spectatorx said:


> Read my reddit thread i linked in previous post, you will see you are doing all the things i did.


I'm trying to not lose faith here especially when I can't just go and buy a new pc.



Voluman said:


> Can you check it with hwinfo or aida, how much it is? I have a guess its around 1V, maybe you can test it with a bit plus voltage like 0.1V


Bios states it's 1.1v default, but on auto setting. There are only auto and offset options.


----------



## spectatorx (Apr 1, 2020)

ReD-EyeD said:


> I'm trying to not lose faith here especially when I can't just go and buy a new pc.
> 
> 
> Bios states it's 1.1v default, but on auto setting.


I was avoiding that to last moment too as stuff was top class at the time (except for ram, because of inflated prices i didn't go with any better sticks). x470 taichi ultimate is an amazing motherboard, i loved it and by visuals i prefer it over my current x570 taichi, 2700x also top cpu of 2xxx series. That was really a pity to me to give up on that bundle but ultimately i returned all of it to shop (that wasn't easy and shop was breaking law by refusing to fulfill my customer rights) and received full refund. For refund i was able to get x570 taichi ultimate, 3800x and rx580 8GB nitro+ in other shop, even if i had slightly different plans (3900x, no gpu upgrade).

About ram that i initially purchased, that was g.skill aegis which, if you are not aware of how it is in reality, from pictures you may think it has a radiator, but no, this image you see on a stick of ram is not a radiator, it is lousy sticker on it. [sarcasm] I wonder if glue and paper have thermal dissipation capabilities.[/sarcasm]


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Apr 1, 2020)

@spectatorx 
Did you had memtest86 errors on that problem setup?
The reason why I'm still sticking with specifically ram problems (or rather it's incompatibility with cpu/mobo) is because I one had random errors when I did the test. Though the latest test on a single stick showed no errors.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 1, 2020)

Cheapest thing to do would be to order a different kit of ram, preferably one listed in QVL.


----------



## spectatorx (Apr 1, 2020)

ReD-EyeD said:


> @spectatorx
> Did you had memtest86 errors on that problem setup?
> The reason why I'm still sticking with specifically ram problems (or rather it's incompatibility with cpu/mobo) is because I one had random errors when I did the test. Though the latest test on a single stick showed no errors.


I didn't run memtest86 as it takes too long to provide results which still can be inaccurate. In normal cases BSOD messages are more than enough to properly pinpoint cause of hardware issues. These bsod messages point to faulty memory or memory controller. I replaced both to new units: ram and 2700x, bsods were still happening and frequency didn't matter if i was running at jedec 2133MHz or xmp 3000MHz which they were designed for.


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Apr 1, 2020)

There is also this. I'm not sure how reliable this info is, though.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 1, 2020)

When RAM fails in a 4 pass test haven't you considered to contact Kingston support/rma about this problem?

Even if your RAM is on the QVL list doesn't always make it work out of the box not said Asus haven't tested a similar kit.

Even if you just activate A.M.P. it doesn't ensure that your ram is stable or sitting the speed manually because everything over the default supported memory speed is an overclock.


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Apr 1, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> When RAM fails in a 4 pass test haven't you considered to contact Kingston support/rma about this problem?
> 
> Even if your RAM is on the QVL list doesn't always make it work out of the box not said Asus haven't tested a similar kit.
> 
> Even if you just activate A.M.P. it doesn't ensure that your ram is stable or sitting the speed manually because everything over the default supported memory speed is an overclock.


It failed on the 5th pass and only once out of 3 times. I haven't contacted anyone yet as I'm still trying to pinpoint the problem. It's pretty hard to rma it with this lockdown stuff and I need a computer right now even if it works unstable.

Yeah, it's not on QVL list.

I did test the ram on 2133 and it still bsoded the same although kinda rarer, but I'm not sure as bsods are fairly random in nature, but always in idle/low load and never on heavy load as I can pass RealBench stress test for hours.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 1, 2020)

You still say that you have bsod doing idle so there is something wrong.

The ram I use isn't on the QVL list for my board but they are working like a claim no issues at all this proofs that ram can work even they ain't on the QVL list but there might be issues.


----------



## bug (Apr 1, 2020)

ReD-EyeD said:


> So first stick bsoded 2 times with DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION and SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION blaming ntoskrnl.exe and amdppm.sys
> 
> Trying out the second one


So, did the second stick crash as well?


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Apr 1, 2020)

bug said:


> So, did the second stick crash as well?


Yes, but it went through all 8 memtest passes. Didn't memtest the first stick tho as it bsoded aswell.


----------



## bug (Apr 1, 2020)

ReD-EyeD said:


> Yes, but it went through all 8 memtest passes. Didn't memtest the first stick tho as it bsoded aswell.


Bummer. Best case scenario, the RAM needs RMA. Otherwise, you're looking at components that just don't work together (CPU+RAM+mobo) and will need replacing. Sorry.


----------



## spectatorx (Apr 1, 2020)

bug said:


> Bummer. Best case scenario, the RAM needs RMA. Otherwise, you're looking at components that just don't work together (CPU+RAM+mobo) and will need replacing. Sorry.


That is what it is and that's what i had on my 2700x. I was unable to make this setup work stable under literally ANY conditions. It was freezing and bsoding for no reason even after replacing components to new units. OP just has to face that and alter hardware choices, there is no way to fix this situation.

To be honest i'm surprised there is no talk about it in media as such cases are not rarity and are limited to all series of ryzen, to whole am4 platform and incredibly hard to analyze and prove. Just once you fall into setup of cpu+mobo+ram giving you such issues you have to alter your choices by replacing all 3 components to different models, replacing with new units will do nothing.


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Apr 1, 2020)

@bug @spectatorx 
What do I troubleshoot first then? RAM? Mobo?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 1, 2020)

Dude replace the ram, it's failed tests. Stop going in circles and do something!


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Apr 1, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Dude replace the ram, it's failed tests. Stop going in circles and do something!


Which one then? There are so many opinions on that.

Also can memtest86+ errors indicate some kind of cpu problem or it's strictly ram test errors?

There is also this: https://community.amd.com/thread/244029?messageTarget=all&start=125&mode=comments 
A lot of people with very similar problem are blaming (and fixing) the cpu itself.


----------



## spectatorx (Apr 1, 2020)

ReD-EyeD said:


> Which one then? There are so many opinions on that.
> 
> Also can memtest86+ errors indicate some kind of cpu problem or it's strictly ram test errors?
> 
> ...


Ryzens have built-in memory controller so yes, ramtest if shows any errors it is either problem with ram or cpu. I will repeat myself again: in my case i replaced both to new units and problems were still there.


----------



## bug (Apr 1, 2020)

ReD-EyeD said:


> @bug @spectatorx
> What do I troubleshoot first then? RAM? Mobo?


Right now you're looking at RAM failures, so I'd start with that. Zen2 loves DDR4 3600 anyway.
Though, as @spectatorx said, it could be a faulty memory controller inside the CPU.

I guess the best thing would be to borrow some RAM sticks and try to see which one it is, but I don't know if you can do that atm.


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Apr 1, 2020)

bug said:


> I guess the best thing would be to borrow some RAM sticks and try to see which one it is, but I don;t know if you can do that atm.


Sadly, I can't.
For now I upped the voltage on ram to 1.4 to see how it goes. Should I run memtest overnight like that?


----------



## bug (Apr 1, 2020)

ReD-EyeD said:


> Sadly, I can't.
> For now I upped the voltage on ram to 1.4 to see how it goes. Should I run memtest overnight like that?


Don't bother. Memtest isn't bulletproof, even if it passes you may still get the BSOD. And if overvolting kills it, you're also out of warranty.


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 1, 2020)

Don't assume it's too simple a solution!* CLEAN your PC!* Take out the GPU and RAM and thoroughly clean using an air duster and then with 99% isopropyl alcohol. Clean the fans (gpu and cabinet), connectors, slots and traces in mobo. This has cured a lot of my nightmares multiple times, including very recently.


----------



## bug (Apr 2, 2020)

Nabarun said:


> Don't assume it's too simple a solution!* CLEAN your PC!* Take out the GPU and RAM and thoroughly clean using an air duster and then with 99% isopropyl alcohol. Clean the fans (gpu and cabinet), connectors, slots and traces in mobo. This has cured a lot of my nightmares multiple times, including very recently.


It's too recent a build to have accumulated any significant amount of dust. (But yes, I fixed a laptop once by cleaning its CPU cooler.)
First time I'm hearing about cleaning traces, though. How do you do that?


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Apr 2, 2020)

So I managed to solve a little part. I can now run prime95 with all workers running with an offset to CPU voltage for -0.0125v
Bsods still occur tho, but at least this little thing gives me faith.

Overnight memtest86+ showed no errors in 5 passes


----------



## bug (Apr 2, 2020)

ReD-EyeD said:


> So I managed to solve a little part. I can now run prime95 with all workers running with an offset to CPU voltage for -0.0125v
> Bsods still occur tho, but at least this little thing gives me faith.
> 
> Overnight memtest86+ showed no errors in 5 passes


I'm not sure what faith you get from that, it seems to indicate the problem is the memory controller and you'll need a new CPU.


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Apr 2, 2020)

bug said:


> I'm not sure what faith you get from that, it seems to indicate the problem is the memory controller and you'll need a new CPU.


This is exactly where my faith comes from - pinpointing the problem after so much headache. There is also this thing with prime95 failing to load 2 threads (1 core). I just hope that ALL the problems will be solved with a new cpu and not just this particular thing.


----------



## bug (Apr 2, 2020)

ReD-EyeD said:


> This is exactly where my faith comes from - pinpointing the problem after so much headache. There is also this thing with prime95 failing to load 2 threads (1 core). I just hope that ALL the problems will be solved with a new cpu and not just this particular thing.


Ah, ok. Well if getting a new CPU is not a hassle, then you're getting close. Best of luck.


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Apr 2, 2020)

bug said:


> Ah, ok. Well if getting a new CPU is not a hassle, then you're getting close. Best of luck.


It actually is, especially in these quarantine times, but at least it's a solution. Have to buy a new one while I'm dealing with the faulty one return.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 2, 2020)

ReD-EyeD said:


> I did ran memtest86+ from an USB as I mentioned before. Two times it went fine for 4 passes and another time there were errors on the 5th one.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/lZo5Dx5
> ...


Hey folks. I know that I'm late to the party, but that memory address seems really low. I don't know exactly how memory addressing works on modern X86 processors or in the context memtest86, but even on microcontrollers, these are usually logical addresses, not physical ones in actual memory. If that's the case, then 2cc90 is only about 183k in, which could easily place the failing memory addresses in cache if the cache is addressable.

Are we certain that the CPU is stable?

Edit: I should have finished reading the thread.


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Apr 2, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> Are we certain that the CPU is stable?
> 
> Edit: I should have finished reading the thread.


I very much appreciate the answer! Do you think that it's a cpu problem as well?


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Apr 4, 2020)

Update:
So, I'm on a new 3600x and I have yet to encounter any problems here. If there is anyone with a similar problem with a decently old gen3 ryzen you should really look into changing it as apparently earlier chips have this problem.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 5, 2020)

ReD-EyeD said:


> Update:
> So, I'm on a new 3600x and I have yet to encounter any problems here. If there is anyone with a similar problem with a decently old gen3 ryzen you should really look into changing it as apparently earlier chips have this problem.



If you experience the same behavior test in another motherboard for starters because if it works in another board then it's your board that gives you problems.

Buildzoid in his videos about motherboard of X470 straight up says "DO NOT BUY THIS"










Argh forum doesn't like time stamp   skip forward to 11mins and 57sec


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Apr 5, 2020)

@puma99dk| 
My problem had nothing to do with the motherboard though. Mobos don't randomly cut away a core from your cpu and I don't overclock at all and while I do trust Buildzoid's opinion he didn't really said much except "lol 4+2 phase" and I got it really cheap in the first place so I'm not really complaining here.


----------



## Cidious (Apr 5, 2020)

Raise VSOC LLC. Solved the exact same issue for me on 3 different boards. Highest or second highest is safe for VSOC. don't touch VCORE LLC. Also look for options as dummy load and current idle etc. and turn off power saving options in bios.


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Apr 5, 2020)

Cidious said:


> Raise VSOC LLC. Solved the exact same issue for me on 3 different boards. Highest or second highest is safe for VSOC. don't touch VCORE LLC. Also look for options as dummy load and current idle etc. and turn off power saving options in bios.


Well it's a little bit too late to try, but I have tried A LOT of different power settings in bios, VSOC manipulations included. Nothing really helped me with this.


----------



## droopyRO (Apr 5, 2020)

Has this been posted ?








Turned it to be the mobo for this guy.


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Apr 5, 2020)

droopyRO said:


> Turned it to be the mobo for this guy.


I have seen this video before. It's not necessarily a mobo problem, though different mobo CAN help in this situation with different power settings. Still doesn't mean that it's a properly working cpu in the first place.


----------



## Mike006 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hello Guys
I changed my CPU Ryzen 5  3600.No problems anymore.
I lost many days to find this problem. Same configuration=I changed the CPU with another 3600=No problems, that's for sure.
Bad advertising for AMD.

Before always BSOD  randomly ,but most on idle.What a stress......


----------



## ReD-EyeD (Apr 30, 2020)

Mike006 said:


> Hello Guys
> I changed my CPU Ryzen 5  3600.No problems anymore.
> I lost many days to find this problem. Same configuration=I changed the CPU with another 3600=No problems, that's for sure.
> Bad advertising for AMD.
> ...


Apparently it's pretty common for the very first ryzens


----------



## thuliomoura (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi. My name is thulio and i have the same history.... 

2017 bought a ryzen 1600 with a A320hd2 and a random ddr4 module of 4 gb and paired it with a 1080TI FE Zotac.

came home to install windows and i was alread getting bsod on windows instalation.

changed the mobo and the memory stick. something was very wrong because yet the system speaker was working, it never did bip on boot.


months later, i was getting all kinds of BSOD ramdonly. Kernel security, irql more or less, apc... a hell and then sudently stopped. it did hapenned when playing games or just in idle. The funny part is that when i openned chrome, the "ah, snap" error ocurred. could not navigate on the internet. I got pissed on 2019 and changed all my setup: Mother board for a B450 gaming , puarchased a qvl mem 2666, bought a ryzen 3600 CPU, bought a smart 600W power supply and a new ssd.

Worked like a charm. months later, same thing. the system just got unstable and started bsod. used my old system just moving the VGA and the old system (ryzen 1600) was given me bsod's too. I thought it were the video Card. But when lower the number of cores on the setup on the bios, the system became stable.

This error is drives me nuts! i cant have a stable system and i dont know what the fuck i have to do or swtich. the funny part is, when the problem goes away it takes months to return. but when return is bsods after bsods.... tested video card with software, it is ok. i will try to swap the video card, but the problems is not the video card, since messing with the cpu core count the system get more stable. now i have just disabled smt and seems everything is fine until now. 

someone found a solution for this?


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 13, 2020)

thuliomoura said:


> The funny part is that when i openned chrome, the "ah, snap" error ocurred.



100% memory related. The exact same thing happens to me when I mess with the memory clocks and timings and it's unstable. The system crashes in all sort of weird ways including getting this exact "ah, snap error" in browsers. I suppose it could have something to do with CPU's IMC as well but it's definitely something in relation with memory.


----------



## thuliomoura (Sep 17, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> 100% memory related. The exact same thing happens to me when I mess with the memory clocks and timings and it's unstable. The system crashes in all sort of weird ways including getting this exact "ah, snap error" in browsers. I suppose it could have something to do with CPU's IMC as well but it's definitely something in relation with memory.




i lowered the speeds to 2133, it did not solve the problem. i do not do overclock. Disabled all kinds off boost. 


Funny part is, i disabled the Virtualization and it worked like a charm again.... i cant bealieve i got unlucky to pick two ryzen processors faulty...jesus


----------

